# Fallow Deer Hunting



## Mattuk

If anyone's interested in hunting fallow in England have a look at the link below. Please let me know what you think of it, how it was written, if you would like to read more on the things I get up to etc.

http://michiganhuntingtoday.com/hooksandbullets/index.php/2011/01/27/deer-hunting-in-england/


----------



## youngdon

You post it and I'll read it Matt. I'll have to check out your latest as I thoroughly enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Mattuk

Well the link is there, what did you think?


----------



## youngdon

I have to run out for a few minutes, I'll read it when get back.


----------



## youngdon

Nicely written Matt. Your descriptive writing gives a very clear mental picture throughout the entire story. I enjoy the English terminology, it gives the piece the flavor of England, yet is still understandable to us Yanks. Thanks for sharing Matt, keep at it. And remember us when you're famous. (signed first edition)


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you sir. I wish! If so I would deliver by hand!


----------



## youngdon

I'll leave the light on ! And clear a spot on the shelf.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm glad you thought it was ok. Next one is about the rifle stock!


----------



## youngdon

It was very well written IMO. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Mattuk

Well 121 people have had a look at it and no ones made a comment apart from Youngdon. Was it really that bad?


----------



## On a call

Hey...I commented too ! YD had it down...well written !

Had to plow snow the last two days.

Keep it up....Chapstick.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey...I commented too ! YD had it down...well written !
> 
> Had to plow snow the last two days.
> 
> Keep it up....Chapstick.


Yes I know you did and thank you, so did shakari thanks Steve. I was meaning more on this site! If no ones interested there's little point in posting stuff, I can always PM who I want to see it.


----------



## On a call

I know that sometimes things get lost in the wash. Thanks for writing though, I for one appreciate it.

You are up late ! What is the time differance ? 10 hours ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I know that sometimes things get lost in the wash. Thanks for writing though, I for one appreciate it.
> 
> You are up late ! What is the time differance ? 10 hours ?


Thank you. Its 21.00 Michigan is only 5 hours behind.


----------



## On a call

I never really thought about the differance....you are closer than I knew.

Well off to the sleding hill...taking the kids this afternoon.

Catch you on the flip


----------



## Mattuk

Enjoy your time with your children.


----------



## hassell

Good article, that was a quick hunt!!


----------



## On a call

You are right Rick.......Time flies like an arrow and fruit flies like a banana


----------



## youngdon

I'm looking forward to Matts next story. (no pressure Matt) I'm hoping he'll tell us another interesting story about hunting in the shire.


----------



## On a call

Yepp me too YD...it is nice to hear what it is like over there.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> Good article, that was a quick hunt!!


Thank you very much. I'm lucky I can walk out of my front door with the rifle and start stalking within 2 minutes. All my highseats are within a 5 minute drive. A friend shot a fox out of my front room window!


----------

